

Mad Men’s Don Draper Pitches Facebook’s Timeline - knaox
http://marketaire.com/2011/09/29/mad-mens-don-draper-pitches-facebooks-timeline/

======
geoffhill
I think this is exactly the mentality that Facebook was thinking about when
they decided that this functionality may actually strike a chord with users.
I, for one, can remember fond times where I've scrolled back in my news feed
to 2009, 2008, 2007, and been struck by all that which I forgot. I still
consider myself a kid, but even just for college students, nostalgia is a
powerful ally.

